# A Tribute To My Red



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a sweet face he had!! he was gorgeous! what a special dog


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Shortly after we lost Red, I found this. Shortly after I found this, we found Lucie.

Was it today; yesterday; a week; a month ago?
There are no days; there are no nights since my furchild died.
I reach to pet my furry friend who is no longer here.
My heart is broken; my arms are empty; how many tears I’ve cried.
I leave the house, into the lane we always walked together.
The rain is falling. I notice not. Just more tears on my face.
He used to lead me down the lane. His spirit leads me still.
But we go a different way to a very strange and different place.
I stand before a rustic bridge I’ve never seen before.
I stop. I know I’m not to cross. But why, I want to know.
And then the rain suddenly stops. I look up into the clouds.
I look down. The bridge is gone and in its place is a rainbow.
I look across the Rainbow Bridge and see a joyful sight;
Thousands of healthy furchildren playing with my beloved pet.
I want to run and love him, but I’m rooted to the spot.
He looks and wags his tail and I hear him bark, “Not yet.”
And then his bark turns to a voice and I hear him say,
“You cared for me, you played with me and loved me to the end.
I’m healthy now, don’t cry for me. I’ll meet you here again.
Others need your love and care. I’m sending you a friend.”
I rub my eyes and the rainbow is again a rustic bridge.
I send a prayer for that quick glimpse to the loving God above.
I hear a noise and glance back down. I can’t believe my eyes.
Across the bridge, my darling pet sent a furbaby for me to love.
I pick up the furry bundle, hold him close to my dampened cheek.
He nuzzles my neck, kisses my tears. It’s true love at first sight.
Not to replace the one who’s gone; another who needs my love and care.
My eyes are drawn upward to see a Rainbow Bridge in radiating light.

A Glimpse of the Rainbow Bridge
Copyright, 1995 Jean L. Mowry-Everett


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how beautiful! your Red had such cute facial expressions, beautiful boy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your Red had a most beautiful face - how easy to love such a beautiful boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was a handsome boy


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That Red had such a sweet face. I love his Chow tail too. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Red was a beautiful boy and I love his football picture. He was watching over you to help you find Lucie to help you in your grief. He is still watching over you and her. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Aw, He Was A Real Sweet Looking Guy. I Loved His Picture's But Especially The Football One. He Looked So Expressive. Sorry For Your Loss.
Debbie & Mason


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I love that last picture of Red. He was a cute guy for sure.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Awww, what a good lookin' Chowtriever! So sorry he's no longer here with you, but remember him and smile!

-Stephanie


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

He was such an adorable furball. His face is so sweet. Thank you for sharing Red with us.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great looking dog he was and I am sure a great companion and friend.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always know he is with you wherever you may be.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks so much Steve!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is one of the most expressive faces I have ever seen. what a beauty. And that writing, well, it brought tears. how lovely it is, i know how bad you miss him and you always will. But as time goes on you think of him more often with smiles instead of tears.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! What a wonderful expression he had. Soulful is the word that comes to mind...


----------

